# 5 month old puppy legs shake after exercise?



## Niko's mom (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey new to forums just trying to get some help, im a first time dog owner!

I took Niko (5 month old australian shepherd) to play fetch at the park today. After about a few throws i notice his 2 front legs were shaking, i had him lay down and they still shook. I felt them and he stopped shaking after about 15-30 seconds. I waited for about 3 mins or so and started playing again but notice he was shaking again after a few throws.

What would make him do this? Is it to much exercise? He doesnt really run everyday, just walks. Maybe his muscles arent used to the strain of running so hard/fast? I think maybe i should run him a little each day, like a few throws to get him to run in the back yard atleast... We go on walks but maybe he needs to run more often?

he had plenty of water and it wasnt too hot out yet... He is acting perfectly normal now... we hadnt even been out there a half hour...!


----------



## Niko's mom (Aug 15, 2009)

anyone got any ideas? anyone at all??


----------



## Niko's mom (Aug 15, 2009)

please really want some advice here... anyone elses puppies do this?? anyone have an idea what it might be or what it could sound like?


----------



## Kaz Tarja (Apr 6, 2009)

it sounds as of it is a bit too much exercise, for a 5 month old pup a small walk a day with a little play time should be suffcient, he shouldnt really need to run lots just yet. 

also perhaps you could get a checkup at the vet, just looking at elbows shoulders and that sort of thing just to make sure that everything is ok in there

good luck


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i think that maybe a check up at the vet might be in order. 

when iorek was a young pup like that he would run for a long time with his brother and friend at the dp and he didn't have issues like that. 

it may just be lack of running, idk, i am not a vet, but the your best bet is to take him to a vet so they can rule out anything physically wrong with him.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

VET! He could have panno (which is generally self healing), or elbow or other problems. I would have him checked out before engaging him in any more exercise.


----------



## Niko's mom (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks we will have the vet look over his front legs and elbow area when he gets his shots next month.


----------



## Brianpearson (Jan 9, 2021)

Niko's mom said:


> thanks we will have the vet look over his front legs and elbow area when he gets his shots next month.


I know this was 11 years ago, but I am having the same issue with my 4 month old Aussie right now. Was wondering if you remember what the vet said. Thanks


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Brianpearson said:


> I know this was 11 years ago, but I am having the same issue with my 4 month old Aussie right now. Was wondering if you remember what the vet said. Thanks


They haven't been on since this thread. You really need to consult with your vet as to what's going on with your pup.


----------

